# Horse Drawn Hearse Completed :)



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Witch- GREAT job and once again I MUST make one for next year! I can't wait to see it incorporated into your haunt.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great!! Thanks for the mention!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

very impressive!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG that is amazing, great job!


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok, quit showing these! Now I want one for next year....but already out of space to store things...Seriously, great job...add a little fog and darkness and it will look even spookier....


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

WOW! That is IMPRESSIVE!
Is there a how to posted or at least dimensions of the material! Very nicely done! Also can't wait to see it used in your haunt!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice work!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the nice comments 

scareisburg , i have been planning the fog underneat it from the start......we will figure it out this week while building the coffin.....i want to hide speakers in it too for sound....i am anxious to see the final effect , i am making a widow dressed in an antique black mournign dress to go in this scene .....

if it wore up to me i would display it 365 days a year hehehe

jdubbya , the plywoods are at their full size , 4 x 8 , we used 7 sheets , and about 10 2 x 4 for the frame and the wheels i got for 20$ each + ship cost (their garden ornaments) their 36 inches ....got the lanterns at walmart on sale for 38$ ,their motion sensored , we used i think 10 decorative moldings ,4 finials on the roof , we used 16 feet fabric from a liquidation place , the gold pompom are from the dollar store , oh and found a re enforced table at the surplus store for 20 $ .......


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Do not ever say you are prop challenged again! That is an amazing piece of work you and your hubby did!
And why can't you leave that up year round? I would. Be proud of your work...that is so freakin' great, witch. Wow, wow and wow. 

P.S.
Your displays are an inspiration for all of us.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

That is so awesome!! I want one, can I place an order? lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That is absolutely AWESOME!! Prop challenged my eye!! You did a great job! You ought to post it on the tutorial, how you made it. I have seen your other props, and they are ALL great!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

michigal said:


> Do not ever say you are prop challenged again! That is an amazing piece of work you and your hubby did!
> And why can't you leave that up year round? I would. Be proud of your work...that is so freakin' great, witch. Wow, wow and wow.
> 
> P.S.
> Your displays are an inspiration for all of us.


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That turned out so beautiful! Those curtins really give it a rich look. I can't wait to see it all lit up for Halloween!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks everyone , i know i am LESS challenged now with the build of the hearse and lab props this year  but to me i am still prop challenged when it comes to electronics or making mask or sculpt or even paper mache like alot of you are able to make in here .....that is still to me a very unknown territory .....

i must say it again this forum and people on this forum have helped me ALOT weather is was for ideas , how to's etc


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

That is absolutely fantastic! You guys are killing me here...too many projects, not enough time or money LOL


----------



## playfx (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice work my friend! You really impress me.... Can't wait to see it LIVE !!   

(Hey folks, that's the only Halloween-wise advantage I get from living in Quebec... I live close to A Witch!   )


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

This is extremely impressive and you did an awesome job in creating this prop. Great job! I wish I had a place to store something like this the other months of the year. I think if I even came close to creating something like this my kids would try to turn it into a downhill racer the other months of the year. 

Awesome job! Really.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Scarisburg, just think... If you had a hearse, you could store stuff IN it! (Wicked laugh)


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Dude...I am like Mary Freakin' Tyler Moore right now, spinniong around in a circle and throwing my hat up in the air! Man! Think u can lay out the groundwork us lazy slobs don't have to figure it out ourselves? That rig of yours can get TOTALLY pimped out right now...bucky driver...dont use a skelly, this things too nice...flicker bulbing the lanterns...a little webbing...I'd put that sucker in a parade!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

CROGLINVAMPIRE , when i am done with it it is going to be pimped lol

i have bought in march six 4th class bucky that are just waiting to get out of their box this week ....

what i want to do is a coffin inside that will hide a fogger that will shoot fog underneat it....and i want to had horse sound or moving hearse sound to it...since the horse this year is out of my budget..........flicker bulbs are aleready in there  

we have a car garage as you see behind the hearse and we aleready do not use it for the car , we store halloween stuff in there (and previous owner whom built this house had the stupid idea to put the washer dryer in there , ( also the furnace is in there a second fridge and freezer so we might end up storing the hearse in the garage with stuff in it  but with the size of our yard storage outside is not a problem at all either ....

i'll be sure the post pic when the cemetery goes up and all the scene around it too


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

All I can say it outstanding job! Now...about those pics you took while building the beast...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> All I can say it outstanding job! Now...about those pics you took while building the beast...



i didnt take alot of pic while building it , the secret is build it on a table (strong one) that as foldable legs , you know those large tables used for wedding , parties , flea market etc...i got that trick from evilbob hearse..it is like making a big rectangle , the front part where the seat is was done after and screwed to the rest...and if i can get my #@!!!!%$$$!!!! portable pc to work this week i will try and post the few pic i have of the built  cause all my pic and stuff are on that pc .....no need to tell you when it broke down yesterday i was quite pissed off


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

AMAZING WORK!! I have ALWAYS wanted a hearse in my yard for Halloween.

Would love to see a blue print/how-to for this...hint hint.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

very nicely done! I really love the simplicity of your hearse. It has great dimensions. Love this prop!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

lollypopholly said:


> very nicely done! I really love the simplicity of your hearse. It has great dimensions. Love this prop!


thanks Lollypopholly , wow you got my post out of it's grave and dust hehehehe


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

great hearse I also made one this year but out of styrofoam


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad it was resurrected. you did a nice job on this.


----------



## Mischief (Oct 12, 2009)

I have hearse envy! That is truely a wonderful job. I am in awe.


----------

